# Hilfe für n PC noob :/



## Gryphos (27. Dezember 2011)

Huhu 

ich möcht gern die Leistung meines PCs erhöhen - nun isses aber leider so, dass so absolut keine Ahnung von PCs habe :/ hoffe ihr könnt mir da bissl weiterhelfen 

oke ich post dann erstma paar sachen, von denen ich denke, dass sie nützlich sein könnten XD

Arbeitsspeicher:
4GB-Kit A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5

Prozessor:
AMD Athlon II X2 240 Box, Sockel AM3

Netzteil:
be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX

Grafikkarte:
HIS HD 4850 iCooler IV Native HDMI 1GB(256bit) GDDR3 PCIe

Festplatte:
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)



Pozessor hat 2,8GHz
Arbeitsspeicher hab ich 4GB
Betriebssystem: Win7 (64bit)


Jo mehr wüsst ich nu net, was ich angeben könnte 
Den PC benutz ich ausschließlich zum zocken und Internetsurfen.
Hoffe jmd kann mir helfen die Leistung zu erhöhen (sollte durch mehr arbeitsspeicher gehn oder?) - möglichst viel Leistung für möglichst wenig Geld 
Bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2011)

Mehr Arbeitsspeicher macht keinen Sinn fürs zocken, außer du bist wirklich jemand, der noch tausend andere Sachen auf hat und selbst dann, wären solche Spiele noch die Ausnahme.
Bei viel Leistung für wenig Geld würd ich nen AMD 955 einbauen. Oder, wenn es etwas teurer sein darf, halt den 965/970.

Ansonsten noch ne Grafikkarte vom Schlage ATI6870/6950/6970 oder GTX560/570. Oder vielleicht auch eine der neuen ATI-Karten wie die 7950, welche im Januar kommt. Musst du wissen, was dein Geldbeutel hergibt. Je nach Kartenwahl könnte aber auch das Netzteil an seine Grenzen kommen.


----------



## Gryphos (27. Dezember 2011)

hab kein plan von sowas aber irgendwer sagte mir ma, dass ich drauf achten muss, dass sich das mitm motherboard oder so verträgt sonst zerreißt es mir alles - bin net sicher ob n AMD 955 bzw 965/970 da klappt


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2011)

Gryphos schrieb:


> hab kein plan von sowas aber irgendwer sagte mir ma, dass ich drauf achten muss, dass sich das mitm motherboard oder so verträgt sonst zerreißt es mir alles - bin net sicher ob n AMD 955 bzw 965/970 da klappt



Da zerreißt es garnichts. Und dein Mainboard unterstützt bis hoch zum x6 1100 alles. Du musst nur das entsprechende Bios aufspielen. Ein 955/965/975/980 oder einer der x6 ist also absolut kein Problem.
Dein einziger Nachteil wäre, dass HTL (Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung bei AMD, welche Peripherie und CPU verbindet) nicht mit dem höchsten Takt läuft. Dazu bräuchtest du ein AM3-Mainboard, oder AM3+.
Das ist aber völlig wumpe. Du suchst was billiges, also nimm zum Beispiel:

AMD 955 ca. 90 Euro
ATI 6870 ca. 150 Euro

Damit hättest du zwar immer noch kein Highend-Gerät, dass muss klar sein, aber für ca. 250 Euro einen dramatischen Performance-Gewinn und immerhin eine Maschine, mit der du sogar Bretter wie BF3 noch in einer absolut annehmbaren Qualität spielen kannst. Dein Netzteil würde auch locker reichen, dafür.

Ram kannst du wie gesagt so lassen. 32bit Anwendungen würden im Höchstfall 4 GB Ram allokieren können, unter Windows, meist nur 2 GB, aufgrund von Beschränkungen. Von daher wäre eine Erweiterung des Rams absolut sinnfrei, außer du brauchst diesen für andere Zwecke.

Wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst, dann nimmst du halt nen AMD 975 oder z.b. nen x6 1100 und dazu beispielsweise ne 6950 oder 6970. Oder wie gesagt im Januar ne 7950.
Wobei man da dann auch über ein neues Netzteil nachdenken könnte. Ich glaub, mit einer 6970 würde ein Gesamtsystem schon über 400 Watt verbraten, wenn man den Tests im Internet Glauben schenken möchte.

Edit:

hier kannst du kucken, was dein Mainboard alles aufnehmen kann. Es gibt geringfügige Abweichungen, bezüglich der Revisionen. Keine Ahnung, welche du hast.
Du müsstest es allein schon farblich erkennen, aber zur Not steht die Revision auch immer auf dem Board selbst. Oben auf der Webseite kannst du dann deine Revision wählen und dann einfach auf die CPU-Kompatiblitätsliste gehen. Da steht dann, welche Prozessoren mit welchem Bios supported werden.

http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3302#ov


----------



## Gryphos (27. Dezember 2011)

hmm hmm hmm oke dann werd ich ma schauen, was ich machen kann - danke für die hilfe


----------



## Mondenkynd (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde dir für ne Grafikkarte einen Markenhersteller empfehlen, da gibt es kaum oder keine Erkennungsprobleme, bei so Billigherstellern kann es schon mal zu Problemen kommen. 

Des weiteren würde ich anhand deines Mainboards zu einer ATI/AMD-Grafikkarte tendieren, da dort auch AMD-Chips verbaut sind und somit natürlich die Leistung auch ausnutzen können.

_*Grafikkarte:*_

Meine Vorschläge: 
*bis 150 €: ASUS EAH6850 DirectCU/2DIS/V2 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP*
bis 100 €: ASUS EAH5570/DI/1GD3 (LP) 1024MB,PCI-E,DVI,HDMI
bis 50 €: ASUS EAH5450 Silent/DI/1GD2 1024MB,PCI-E,DVI,HDMI,passiv

Weitere Teile, die man verbessern könnte:

_*Netzteil: *_

*bis 50 €: Netzteil Ultron UN-650S Silent Force 650 14cm,ATX 2.2,21db
bis 70 €: Netzteil Be Quiet! L7-530W Pure Power ATX 2.3 80+

Prozessor:

bis 190€: AMD PhenomII X6 1100T 3.3GHz AM3 9.0MB Cache 125W BE
bis 150€: AMD PhenomII X6 1075T 3.0GHz AM3 9.0MB Cache 125W retail

Soundkarte:

bis 150€: Creative SB X-FI Titanium HD
bis 100€: Creative SB X-FI Titanium Fatality BULK
bis 50 €: Creative SB X-FI Xtreme Audio PCI-e BULK*
Das war's erst mal was ich so finden würde.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Dezember 2011)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ich würde dir für ne Grafikkarte einen Markenhersteller empfehlen, da gibt es kaum oder keine Erkennungsprobleme, bei so Billigherstellern kann es schon mal zu Problemen kommen.
> 
> Des weiteren würde ich anhand deines Mainboards zu einer ATI/AMD-Grafikkarte tendieren, da dort auch AMD-Chips verbaut sind und somit natürlich die Leistung auch ausnutzen können.
> 
> ...


Schwachsinn. Die Grafikkartenempfehlungen für unter 100 Euro sind Schwachsinn und taugen zum Gamen weniger als die, dier er drin hat. Eine dedizierte Soundkarte braucht kein Mensch und der Phenom x4 955 bringts ihm mehr als ein teurer x6. Dem NT für unter 50 Euro fehlen übrigens einige Schutzschaltungen. Insgesammt, ungenügende Empfehlung.


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Eine dedizierte Soundkarte braucht kein Mensch...


Das meinst DU vielleicht. Ich brauch jedenfalls nach wie vor eine weil ich mit dem Dreck, der Onboard verbaut wird nicht einverstanden bin.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2011)

Nur wenn du auch entsprechend gutes Audioequipment hast, um die bessere Ausgabequalität auch nutzen zu können.  Die hat nicht jeder.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das meinst DU vielleicht. Ich brauch jedenfalls nach wie vor eine weil ich mit dem Dreck, der Onboard verbaut wird nicht einverstanden bin.



Dem einen reicht es halt, dem anderen nicht. 

Was ich aber auf jedenfall für ein Gerücht bei der Empfehlung halte, ist, dass ATI-Karten auf einem AMD-Chipsatz generell besser laufen.
Würde mich mal ehrlich interessieren, wer diesen Käse mit

AMD -> ATI, Intel -> Geforce 

in die Welt gesetzt hat. Vor allem würde mich mal eine sinnvolle Begründung dazu interessieren, warum dem so sein soll. Weil Nvidia ja soviel mit Intel zu tun hat.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das meinst DU vielleicht. Ich brauch jedenfalls nach wie vor eine weil ich mit dem Dreck, der Onboard verbaut wird nicht einverstanden bin.



War mir klar, dass sowas kommt. Nur weil du sie brauchst ändert das nichts daran, dass 99,9% der Anwender keine brauchen. Ausnahmen bestätigen nunmal die Regel.


Klos schrieb:


> Dem einen reicht es halt, dem anderen nicht.
> 
> Was ich aber auf jedenfall für ein Gerücht bei der Empfehlung halte, ist, dass ATI-Karten auf einem AMD-Chipsatz generell besser laufen.
> Würde mich mal ehrlich interessieren, wer diesen Käse mit
> ...



Bei nem Board mit NVidia-Chipsatz könnte ichs ja noch verstehen, dass man lieber ne dedizierte NVidia nimmt, z.B. wegen ntune etc. aber ansonsten geb ich dir Recht, auch im Hinblick auf meinen Rechner (signatur)


----------



## mristau (28. Dezember 2011)

Es muss nicht nur das Ausgabe Equipment entsprechend hochwertig sein, auch die Musik selbst sollte in entsprechend hoher Qualität vorliegen und zudem auch mit min 5.1 Spuren, sonst hört man bei gutem Equipment, dass die Musik schlechte Qualität hat.

Eine BluRay bringt sicher eine entsprechende Qualität, eine MP3 aber nicht.


Bei einem Großteil der PC Nutzer lohnt es also nicht, extra eine Soundkarte zu kaufen und damit man überhaupt erst einen Unterschied zw. einer OnBoard erkennt, muss man auch das entsprechende Gehör haben.


----------



## Tilhor (28. Dezember 2011)

Einige denken halt da ATI jetzt ja AMD ist, dass alle AMD Sachen besser auf AMD Motherboards laufen... Schwachsinn!
Man wird eigentlich nur bei Nvidia-Chipsatz und Karte Vorteile merken, wie bereits erwähnt. 
Aber es gibt doch noch kaum einen Nvidia Chipsatz für aktuelle Systeme?


----------



## mristau (28. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten Vorteile die es bei Zusammenstellungen von einem Hersteller gibt, dürften sich im Bereich von Messungenauigkeiten befinden.
Jedenfalls wenn es um Grafikkarten zum Chipsatz geht. Bei den CPUs könnte es wohl teils mehr Vorteile geben, also Intel Chipsatz + Intel CPU, gegenüber NVidia Chipsatz + Intel CPU
Wobei ich eh nicht weiß, ob Nvidia noch Chipsätze macht, sollte nur als Beispiel herhalten.

Bei Chipsatz und CPU macht es eben Sinn, beides aufeinander zu optimieren.
Chipsatz und GPU aufeinander optimieren verringert die Vielfalt und die Auswahlmöglichkeiten für den Nutzer
Wer würde sich eine Grafikkarte für sein System kaufen, wenn er weiß, die bringt bei ihm nur 75% der Leistung, weil der Chipsatz vom andern Hersteller ist.

Einziger Vorteil, die Treiber können ineinander integriert werden.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Dezember 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Die Grafikkartenempfehlungen für unter 100 Euro sind Schwachsinn und taugen zum Gamen weniger als die, dier er drin hat. Eine dedizierte Soundkarte braucht kein Mensch und der Phenom x4 955 bringts ihm mehr als ein teurer x6. Dem NT für unter 50 Euro fehlen übrigens einige Schutzschaltungen. Insgesammt, ungenügende Empfehlung.



Erst mal ist es meine Empfehlung und nicht deine......die Grafikkarten sind alle besser als die er drin hat.

Des weiteren ist der Mainboard nur X6 fähig und nicht X4 also müßste er auch ein neues Mainboard kaufen, wenn man es darauf anlegt. 

Siehe Herstellerseite: 
Prozessor - Supports new generation of AMD Phenom&#8482;II X6 processors 

Zumal macht der Ton die Musik.


----------



## Tilhor (28. Dezember 2011)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Erst mal ist es meine Empfehlung und nicht deine......die Grafikkarten sind alle besser als die er drin hat.
> 
> Des weiteren ist der Mainboard nur X6 fähig und nicht X4 also müßste er auch ein neues Mainboard kaufen, wenn man es darauf anlegt.
> 
> ...



Ja, es supportet nun auch die neuen Sechskerner.
Es supportet problemlos auch alle X4-CPU's. Die sogar vielleicht besser als die X6er.

Zu den Grafikkarten, wieso nur ASUS? Fanboy?
Außerdem unter 100€ kann man eine HD6770/HD5770 einbauen.

Das Netzteil für unter 50€ ist wie gesagt ein kleiner Chinaböller.


----------



## bemuehung (28. Dezember 2011)

guck auch mal bei ebay z.b. 955BE http://www.ebay.de/sch/CPUs-CPU-Kuhlung-/162493/i.html?LH_ItemCondition=12&_kw=955&_catref=1&_ds=1&_fcid=77&_localstpos=39128&_sc=1&_sop=15&_stpos=39128&gbr=1 würde so bis 75Euro inklusive Versand bieten , das gleiche gilt für nen 965 BE (Black Edition)

wenns geht und ersichtlich ist mit C3 Stepping

für deine CPU würdest auch nochmal um die 35Euro bekommen

Grafikkarte http://gh.de/633488 oder http://gh.de/621676


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Dezember 2011)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Erst mal ist es meine Empfehlung und nicht deine......die Grafikkarten sind alle besser als die er drin hat.
> 
> Des weiteren ist der Mainboard nur X6 fähig und nicht X4 also müßste er auch ein neues Mainboard kaufen, wenn man es darauf anlegt.
> 
> ...



1. Ja klar ist es deine Empfehlung, ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie aus objektiver Sicht eine schlechte Empfehlung ist.
2. CPU-Kompatibilitäsliste seines Mainboards Alle Mainboards die einen Phenom II X6 unterstützen, unterstützen auch einen Phenom II X4
3. Die HD 5450 ist eine reine Office-und Multimedia-Grafikkarte genauso wie die HD 5570. In diesem Test wurde die HD 5450 und die HD 5670, ein besseres Modell als die HD 5570 getestet. Beide liegen um Längen hinter der HD 4850, die vor einigen Jahren noch eine hochpreisige Gaminggrafikkarte war.

Und dein musikalisches Fachwissen erstaunt mich


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Erst mal ist es meine Empfehlung und nicht deine......die Grafikkarten sind alle besser als die er drin hat.



Es ist deine Empfehlung, aber einiges davon ergibt keinen Sinn und das sollte man auch ansprechen dürfen.
Es ist zum Beispiel falsch, dass du mit einer ATI in einem AMD-System eine bessere Performance hättest, als beispielsweise in einem Intel.
Auch falsch ist es, dass deine Grafikkarten schneller als seine jetzige wären.

Guckst du:

http://www.computerb...rformancerating

Nur so zur Info, damit du es einordnen kannst: eine 4850 liegt grob in etwa bei der Leistung einer 5770 oder Geforce GTX260.
Somit ist deine Behauptung nicht nur falsch, sie ist sowas von meilenweit an der Realität vorbei. Würde er eine 4850 durch eine 5450 ersetzen, hätte er eine dramtisch schlechtere Performance.
Diese Empfehlung hilft ihn nicht weiter, sondern würde ihm lediglich Lehrgeld kosten.



Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Des weiteren ist der Mainboard nur X6 fähig und nicht X4 also müßste er auch ein neues Mainboard kaufen, wenn man es darauf anlegt.



Auch völliger Schwachsinn. Ein Mainboard, dass x6 untersützt, nimmt auch einen x4 an. Und wenn du es offiziell haben willst, dann geh auf die Gigabyte-Seite, lies und weine.


----------



## Varitu (28. Dezember 2011)

@Te,

was spielst du denn vorwiegend?
Ich habe sehr ähnliche Komponenten verbaut. Größte Unterschiede, XII 250 (3Ghz) und statt der 4850 eine 5770.
Als Beispiel von mir als derzeit reinen WoW Zocker:
-Mein System schafft in Full HD mit Hohendetails knapp 30FPS. CPU ist jetzt übertaktet auf 3,6Ghz, nun sind es satte 40FPS im Schnitt. Also 30% mehr. Die ist nur ein Beipsiel was sich auf WoW beziehen läßt.(Hintergrund kann man bei Tom´s Hardware nachlesen, daß bei WoW die FPS bei Verwendung einer AMD CPU sehr! stark an der Taktfrequenz hängen.)

Wenn wir also wüßten was du spielst, kann dir noch besser geholfen werden.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

also auf jeden Fall sind CPU und GPU veraltet. Da du schon ein AM 3 Mainboard hast, reicht es, wenn du nur CPU und GPU aufrüstest. 

Ich würde dir einen AMD Phenom II X6 1090T empfehlen mit einer AMD HD 6870 (eher Mittelklasse) oder AMD HD 6950 (eher Highend).

mfg.


----------



## Gryphos (29. Dezember 2011)

ich spiel eigtl nur WoW - ich weiß, dass mein PC dafür locker reicht trotzdem möcht ich halt bissl mehr power


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2011)

Gryphos schrieb:


> ich spiel eigtl nur WoW - ich weiß, dass mein PC dafür locker reicht trotzdem möcht ich halt bissl mehr power



Dann reicht es vollkommen, wenn du nen 955er und dazu eine ATI6870 holst. Wie gesagt, mit 250 Euro biste da dabei.


----------



## Gryphos (29. Dezember 2011)

kk ich schau ma was ich machen kann 

noch ne Frage hab ich:
wenn ich n 2. Monitor anschließe packt das mein PC? zerrt das an der reichenleistung?


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Dezember 2011)

Klar, aber die HD 6870 sollte dafür ausreichen, kommt halt drauf an, wenn du auf dem zweiten Bildschirm nochmal WoW zockst (also 2x WoW offen hast^^)


----------



## Gryphos (29. Dezember 2011)

wollt entweder so machen, dass WoW auf beiden läuft also auf dem einen halt das hauptgeschehen und auf dem anderen die taschen etc
oder halt, dass nur auf dem einen WoW läuft und auf dem anderen Internet, Mediaplayer usw

wobei ich denke, dass die erste variante wohl zu heftig is oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Dezember 2011)

Ne, sollte hinhauen. Hasts ja weiterhin nur einmal offen, musst dann halt auf die Auflösung schauen. 2x 1920x1080 könnte sie vl. wirklich belasten.


----------



## Gryphos (29. Dezember 2011)

hmm kk ma schaun wie es wird ^^ danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Alterac123 (29. Dezember 2011)

Mit meinem ollen System spiele ich WoW auf gut-hoch auf 1920x1020 und nebenbei habe ich meistens dann RTL Now offen,
das dürftest du dann auch locker schaffen.


----------



## Varitu (30. Dezember 2011)

Da kann ich *ALterac123* nur zustimmen. Hab ja auch ein ähnliches System.
Und wie ich dir als mein Beispiel schon schrieb, takte die CPU mal hoch. Da du den AMD770 Chipsatz hast ist das mit der AMD-Overdrive Software sogar in Windows ziemlich einfach möglich.
Kann dir gerne Tips schreiben wenn du Fragen dazu hast.
Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, zum einen daß du weißt was du machst, zum anderen daß die Kompenenten gut gekühlt werden, bzw. die derzeitige Kühlung ausreicht, was man spätestens dann herausfinden wird.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Gryphos (30. Dezember 2011)

öööhm ne hab keine ahnung wie man sowas macht und möchte auch an sowas net rumfummeln ^^


----------



## bemuehung (31. Dezember 2011)

die 955BE und 965BE momentan recht teuer da könnte man dann diesen nehmen http://gh.de/519248


----------



## Tilhor (1. Januar 2012)

Ich würde dann aber NICHT bei pixmania bestellen!


----------



## bemuehung (1. Januar 2012)

nee Pixmania nich aber CPUs gehen evtl. , Nachnahme 19,99&#8364; lächerlich(seh ich jetzt grad) bzw. der Shop fürn Arsch die danach gehen aber alle


----------

